
The revolutionary life of Emma Goldman, anarchist legend - ashitlerferad
https://boingboing.net/2016/09/12/the-revolutionary-life-of-emma.html
======
eyelidlessness
1\. Oh weird an article about anarchism on that website.

2\. _reads article_

3\. This isn't even an article. It's a terrible dustcover bio.

4\. Oh right I didn't actually expect anything, why am I disappointed?

But seriously, at least mention Haymarket by name. Goldman was an exceptional
person, but if you want to talk about the context of anarchism, _at least_
give readers some way to find the threads of what it meant to be involved in
the labor movement at the time.

If anyone is interested, but won't bother to read Goldman's autobiography
_Living My Life_ , it's worth at least reading Howard Zinn's _A People 's
History of the United States_, which does a great job laying out the context
of the early 20th century anarchist movement.

